# Metadata attached to individual images, Wordpress.



## sallynewcomb (Mar 8, 2015)

I would like to add a gallery which will then include multiple albums or sub-galleries to an existing Wordpress website. Images will be prepared in Lightroom and then uploaded to the Wordpress gallery. I'd like to add the keywords and captions to each image in LR and for that metadata to be 'attached' to each individual image once uploaded to the Wordpress gallery so that a) it's visible and b) Google will find the individual images. Is this possible and if so which plugins will do the job?


----------



## rob211 (Mar 19, 2015)

I imagine there are things at the Wordpress end that could extract IPTC keywords to use in your gallery. Those keywords are the standard for images. LR will write them to the appropriate location IN the image files if you choose to do so either with LR's prefs, or by manually writing to metadata, or including on export. That goes for headline, caption, title, etc.


----------

